# Cerebral Aneurysm Coiling



## KRISTILEFT (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a neurosurgeon who does not currently do this procedure but is considering starting.  CPT does not list the procedure by that name and I would like to know what codes are typically used for these cases.  I have an idea of what I think it is but would like some input from other neurosurgery coders who frequently codes these.


----------



## MLS2 (Aug 21, 2008)

61624 (75894):  Transcatheter permanent occlusion or embolization (eg, for tumor destruction, to achieve hemostasis, to occlude a vascular malformation), percutaneous, any method; central nervous system (intracranial, spinal cord) 

61626 (75894):  Transcatheter permanent occlusion or embolization (eg, for tumor destruction, to achieve hemostasis, to occlude a vascular malformation), percutaneous, any method; non-central nervous system, head or neck (extracranial, brachiocephalic branch) 

These would be from a percutaneous approach...are you doing an open (surgical) procedure?


----------



## KRISTILEFT (Aug 21, 2008)

He asked me to compile information on both. I really appreciate your help.  My doctors tend to focus on certain procedures so I don't get exposure to some things that are within the realm of this specialty, which is frustrating.


----------



## MLS2 (Aug 21, 2008)

The other area you might want to look at in case it would be an open surgery would be codes 61680 through 61711

hope this helps!


----------

